# EXPORTING Photos



## Fitz Allgood (Nov 19, 2016)

Hello,

I have a iMac. Great computer for what I do ...write.

Every since I upgraded to El Capitan...When I export photos to my desktop...they get put in a totally random folder ON my desktop? Instead of the picture just landing on my desktop it is assigned some random folder...AND I have a lot of folders on my desktop so I have to hunt it down...I've since quit sending them to my desktop and just to documents...my question is why is my computer assigning an exported picture to a random folder either on my desktop already or making one up and putting it there? Has my computer come alive!? :smile:? 

I'm sure it's some setting somewhere...but where? 
The only reason I export pictures is to resize them. 

Thanks for any help,

Dave in Colorado


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Either _Save _the picture, instead of Exporting it, or Drag it to the Desktop.


----------

